# Anyone interested in Feed Sack Totes?



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I WILL TRY AND POST PHOTOS TOMORROW! Here is my ETSY store for now so you can at least see what they are. http://www.etsy.com/shop/KisstheFrogDesigns?ref=ss_profile
Totes made from recycled feed bags. These have the same picture on both sides of the bag with a squared off bottom so they stand up nicely. Handles are made from the same feed bags as well. 

Kent & Armada Chicken (only 1 left of the Armada)
Pedigree Dog (only a couple left)
limited Purina ONE dog
Fit and Trim dog (only 2 available)
Purina Cat chow in blue and green (Note: since these are from 16 lb bags, the finished tote is a bit smaller)
Purina senior horse feed as well as Purina Strategy (note: the Strategy feed does not have a photo on the bag. They come in pink as well as white). 
Sweet Feed - local mill - red, white and blue various animals
Armada cracked corn (2 available)
Sunflower/Bird seed ones from various brands 
Purina Flock Raiser (only 2 available)
Purina Start and Gro (only 2 available)
Manna Pro rabbit and limited Purina Rabbit Chow

ON SALE NOW THRU THE WEEKEND ($5 each) Email for more info or pics. I need approx 30 minutes to make one up if I don't have it already sewn.
Thanks! 
I am also interested in trades for handmade soap and shampoo bars (no melt and pours, no glycerin types - sorry), canning/freezing supplies, wool sweaters in size 2x (I prefer very minimal patterns or plain colors), quality filet knife, vintage Pyrex bowls, open pollinated seeds, pretty fabrics OR?? make a trade offer - worst I can say is "no thank you" 

ALSO ON SALE: These can also be made with a fabric liner (which makes them reversable) for $20 each. Patterns will vary depending on what I have available. 
Shipping is done according to your zipcode I _think _I can get 4 unlined ones in a medium size Priority flat rate shipping box. Otherwise, I will do it by exact postage + a $1 for the gas and envelope.
PayPal, postal money order or well hidden cash accepted. 
Email for more info or to get the addresses. THANKS!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

pm sent. I will be interested in 4 if I can get chickens and llamas


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

The day ended before all my tasks got accomplished (what's new  ) I think I do have a bag with llamas on it but it also has goats and sheep too. I'll take a photo tomorrow.
Thanks!!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Photos have all been uploaded to Flickr. Thanks!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kissthefrogdesigns

Chicken bag #1147 is SOLD OUT
Chicken bag #1148 is SOLD OUT until I can get more bags donated.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I really like those. I was wondering though about using the company names on the bags without their permission. Might be a silly thing to worry about, but I'd hate for you to get in trouble. Great idea. If I didn't already have a million re-usable bags I'd get a couple.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Sent you a PM!

I reallly like the Morning Song one with the sunflower on it!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm impressed Wildfire, 30 mins! It takes me more than 2 hours - and that's much better than it was when I started.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Wendy said:


> I really like those. I was wondering though about using the company names on the bags without their permission. Might be a silly thing to worry about, but I'd hate for you to get in trouble. Great idea. If I didn't already have a million re-usable bags I'd get a couple.


 Its free advertisement for them, he/she should be compinsated.
My best friends wife also makes these, sells them at farmers market and such, mostly just gives them to her friends.
She has given me a couple,,, they are well worth the 7.00 asking price.
I don't see any money being made, a work of love probably.
GH


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> Its free advertisement for them, he/she should be compinsated.
> My best friends wife also makes these, sells them at farmers market and such, mostly just gives them to her friends.
> She has given me a couple,,, they are well worth the 7.00 asking price.
> I don't see any money being made, a work of love probably.


Oh, I agree as far as the free advertisement. They should be happy, but some companies are really funny about you using their logos.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

The companies are well aware of people using the bags for this purpose. Etsy is full of other sewers making these. I am not worried 


Yes, it takes 30 minutes but that is if the bag has already been cut down into the pieces I need.

Nope, I'm not getting rich off making these but it is allowing me to get some items I wouldn't normally be able to purchase thru trade and put away a bit of money for travel expenses to our kid's rowing competitions. The only real cost to me is a bit of thread and my time - the bags are donated to me or from my own animal's feed.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

I made 2 out of hen scratch and laying pellet
bags. I love em


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I have ARMADA chicken bags in stock again thanks to our fearless 4-H leader


----------



## Emmich (May 10, 2004)

I bought two of her bags and I can tell you she does a wonderful job on these bags!! You won't be disappointed!! A very satisfied customer!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I just got my two lined bags today. I LOVE them! The dog food bag has a liner with puppy paw prints, it's adorable! These are very well made and sturdy, you will not be disappointed. GREAT job.

I'm going to be using the horse one to hold my yarn and supplies for spinning group gatherings.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you both! I'm glad you liked the prints Lather.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I am interested in a bag with goats on it  (other animals with goats ok) . I really like the Sweet Mix bag too! Please update this thread or PM md if/when you will have one or two of them (they don't have to match) . I can barter some handmade goatmilk soap or pay cash. Thanks!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I have both available - They are cut out ready to be sewn. At this point I am good on soap for quite awhile, sorry! Can you PM me your zipcode and I can get you an accurate shipping cost? THANKS!


----------

